# Newbie first post



## meach61 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello Schwinn Muscle bike enthusiasts!
Like many of you I grew up in the era of Sting Ray but never was able to buy one as a kid. From a family of 10 kids so we had to make our own. Fun times for sure! Now 59yrs old and just stumbled onto a 73 Sting Ray 5spd that was headed to the scrap yard! One look and I said I will take it. It needs some good TLC which I am looking forward to providing!! Here is the first pic.
Any helpful tips on the restro are more than welcomed. Any line on parts is also most welcome.
TIA
Meach


----------



## phantom (Jun 9, 2020)

That was a good save. Enjoy the process.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice "first" score. Welcome and have fun.


----------



## meach61 (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks! It's like being a kid again  When I am done I will see if I can still do a wheelie!


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow talk about beginners Luck! Great entry into the muscle bike world. Looks pretty complete except for fenders and seat.  Check here and Ebay for parts. Looking foward to seeing it cleaned up. Evapo rust is great for cleaning the rusted parts.


----------



## meach61 (Jun 10, 2020)

thanks Jaxon! I will get some Evapo rust and start polishing. How does one know if the bike came with or without fenders? I am not an expert by any measure but didn't some come without fenders?


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2020)

Welcome to the CABE !


----------



## meach61 (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks catfish!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 10, 2020)

Welcome to the sickness! They did make a fenderless 5 speed in 73! Heres mine which is identical! Clean, grease and ride!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 10, 2020)

Here is a clean original one that was in my collection for a while. The guy I sold it to had it in storage when these photos were taken. Not an easy bike to find.....


----------



## meach61 (Jun 11, 2020)

WOW! Thanks for sharing stingrayjoe!! Did you totally dismantle and reassemble to get it that nice? I am in the midst of remodeling a twin home and selling my existing home so it will be a little bit before I can tear into the bike


----------



## freddyg (Jun 12, 2020)

That is a a terrific bike!  I have a way that I like to "restore" them, but it's just my opinion, and most of the folks here have way more knowledge than I do about bikes/schwinns.  The chrome will generally clean up really well with 000 steel wool, if the part is too far gone, I would hunt an original replacement that is in better shape, sometimes you find them NOS, like for your pedals and crank and gear.  I would not repaint the bike.  There is something very cool about the look with the other parts being cleaned up, swapped out, or "restored".   The original paint makes the bike feel original, like something that is old and was taken care of.  That is the kind of patina I like.  Pull the wheels apart and respoke with stainless steel spokes, this will allow you to clean the rim and hub, and if you have never spoked a rim, you will enjoy the process (thanks YouTube).  Old Schwinns are great to restore, you can get so many parts NOS, even 50 year old parts! And they are not expensive.  Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## meach61 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks freddyg for the great information. This is probably the route I will start with.Seeing what it looks like with the original paint cleaned up and parts polished. The seat and tires are for sure needing to be replaced. Hope to start on it in the coming weeks once we move from current home to the new place.


----------

